# Ippe



## kbarron (Jul 31, 2007)

Can an EKG be done by another office that is related to the IPPE? Pt presents for IPPE and the EKG machine is broken.


----------



## chash1972 (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you referring to a Medicare IPPE or another insurance co?

If you are referring to a Medicare IPPE you cannot bill for the physical with out billing for the EKG at the same time. The EKG has to hit the Medicare billing system before or at the same time the physical does to be paid.


----------

